# [kernel et SATA] panic au premier démarrage

## rhodry

Bonjour.

Je viens de tenter ma première installation Gentoo et je rencontre un problème.

Mon système comporte deux disques sata, le controleur est un promise PDC20378.

L'installation s'est bien déroulé et j'ai effectué une compilation manuelle du noyau. 

Au demarrage j'ai un kernel panik.

```
Root NFS: No NFS server available, giving up

VFS: unable to mount root fs via NFS

NFS cannot open root device "sda6" or unknow-block (2.0)

```

Pour présision /dev/sda6 est ma partition racine.

Ensuite le systeme me liste les partions disponibles sur mon systeme et bien qu'il respecte la carte de mes système de fichier il m'indique que sont disponibles des partions au nom de:

hdeX pour mon premier disque dur (driver ide disk)

hdgX pour mon deuxième disque (driver ide disk)

Comme mes disques sont des disques sata ils s'appellent respectivement sdaX et sdbX. 

Débutant sous gentoo je suppose que j'ai du me planter dans la configuration du noyau. Notament dans le choix du contrôleur disque.

Pourtant, j'ai beau chercher dans menuconfig, je ne trouve aucune indication.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci.Last edited by rhodry on Sat Mar 08, 2008 2:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, pourrais-tu poster le résultat des commandes suivantes :

```

# lspci

# fdisk -l

# cat /etc/fstab

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

Avec ça, on va pouvoir voir si c'est un problème venant de ton noyau ou carrément de ton fichier de configuration du bootloader.

----------

## loopx

salut, 

je constate une chose étrange ... pourquoi ton noyau parle-t'il de NFS (partition en réseau) ... tu dois avoir réglé ca bizarrement. Si tu utilise NFS, tu dois pas oublier de le cocher dans le kernel (et activer la version 3 aussi, peut être ...). De plus, il faudrait avoir la connectivité avant de monter la partition ... (bizarre, une / en NFS   :Shocked:  )

Sinon, le problème typique d'une install SATA qui panic, c'est que tu n'a pas activé le SATA de ton chipset ou alors, que tu n'a pas activé la prise en charge du type de ta partition (ex: reiserfs qui n'est pas coché par défaut, me semble-t'il ...).

EDIT: change ton titre STP, sinon tu va te faire taper sur les doigts:

[kernel et SATA] panic au premier démarrage

EDIT2: te souhaite la bienvenue, petit nouveau   :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

j'aimerais bien voir le réusltat de grep SATA /usr/src/linux/.config

voir si CONFIG_SATA_AHCI est activé...

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## rhodry

Bonjour à tous et merci pour le message de bienvenu.

Avant toute chose je précise que ma carte mère est une asustec P4P800-E Deluxe, chipset intel 865 PE et intel ICH5R.

pour ce qui est des contrôleur disques:

ICH5 southbridge support

Promise 20378 raid controler

@d2 racing.

Je suis au travail donc je ne pourrais pas poster les réponses aux commandes tout de suite, mais ça viendra.

avant de faire make menuconfig pour compiler le noyeau, j'avais effectué un lspci qui me renvoyait les valeurs correctes.

Pour ce qui est de fstab et de grub.conf je ne pense pas qu'il est d'erreur. A noter que pour grub.conf j'ai récupéré le menu.lst de ma distribution Ubuntu que j'ai complété. enfin, ma ubuntu me mets des messages d'erreurs au démarrage (concernant apparement la partition swap /dev/sda1) et est devenu relativement instable à l'usage.

Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un rapport avec les commandes mkswap et swapon executées au démarrage du cd d'installation de Gentoo? (j'utilise la même partition swap pour les deux systèmes).

De toutes façon je poste les réponses aux commandes que tu as listé dès que je rentre.

@loopx

J'ai constaté que NFS était activé dans le menuconfig. Ne sachant pas trop, je n'y ai pas touché ('in doubt say Y'). n'ayant pas de disque réseau c'est surement inutile. par contre je n'ai pas activé le support pour raid car je n'ai pas trouvé le controleur promise pdc 203xx mais seulement le support pour PDC 202xx et PDC 201xx. de toute façon je n'utilise pas le raid et celuici n'est pas activé dans le bios.

Enfin j'ai activé le support pour intel ICH5R.

J'ai également activé le support pour ext2 (ma partition /boot est en ext2) ainsi que ext3 mais pas reiserfs que je n'utilise pas.

Un grand merci

----------

## loopx

Pour NFS, tu devrais pouvoir le laisser activer sans problème, le souci ne vient pas de la je pense.

Donne nous ton /etc/fstab (t'aurais pas osé mettre / sur une partition NFS quand meme   :Shocked: ). Concernant le grub (menu bazard ...) c'est marrant, je n'utilise jamais ce fichier mais plutot grub.conf (je sais que ca ne change rien ... mais je trouve ca étrange le "menu machin", jpréfère grub.conf   :Very Happy:  ... le problème ne vient pas du fichier choisi, tracasse toi pas). Je trouve que recopier les configs d'une autre distro (pour grub) est une très mauvaise idée, celui-ci pourrait avoir placé des paramètres étranges voir problématique; c'est pourquoi, je préfère rajouter tout à la main.

Est-tu sur d'avoir fait la technique du "numéro de partition - 1" (c'est null je trouve, mais grub est fait ainsi) ? Peut être t'ai tu trompé ... (pareil avec le numero de disque dur si je me trompe pas).

Est-tu sur d'avoir bien recopier l'image de ton kernel (fraichement configuré/remodifié) dans /boot ?

Tu peux, limite, essayer avec lilo si grub pourrait poser problème.

Concernant les commandes de la swap (mkswap et swapon), je pense que ca n'a rien mais absolument rien avoir avec l'instabilité de ta distro ubuntu. En effet, une swap est une swap; dans le pire des cas, elle ne sera pas activé dans ubuntu (alors, problème de mémoire peut etre ?).

EDIT: ton titre please!

----------

## babykart

J'ai le problème sur une mise à jour noyau où mes disques sata sont détectés en /dev/hdx au lieu de /dev/sdx initialement, sur un chipset Intel 6300ESB...

il semblerait que le problème vienne du fait que la config ATA prenne le dessus sur la nouvelle config SATA...

la solution, que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester, serait de supprimer le support ATA, pour les disques durs en tout cas, afin de ne laisser que le support SATA (Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->)...

en espérant que cela t'aidera...

----------

## gglaboussole

 *rhodry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> avant de faire make menuconfig pour compiler le noyeau, j'avais effectué un lspci qui me renvoyait les valeurs correctes.
> 
> 

 

Attention ! Ce n'est pas parcque lspci te renvoies des valeurs "correctes" que les bon chipsets sont activés dans ton noyau !!!! 

lspci ne fait que te donner des informations sur ton matériel....charge à toi ensuite de compiler ton noyau en fonction de ces informations....sinon kernel panic...

----------

## loopx

+1

tout mon matos serait déjà opérationnel sinon, ce qui n'est malheureusement pas le cas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pixys

Salut, cette carte ne présente aucun problème de compatibilité: j'avais la même avant de la refiler.

 Il me semble avoir eu une fois la même erreur et d'après mes souvenirs, c'était une erreur de config noyau (évidemment, je ne me souviens pluq laquelle, sinon ça ne serait pas amusant  :Wink:  ).

Effectivement, nfs ne devrait pas poser de problème mais en dernier recours vire le, tu verras bien.

----------

## rhodry

Bonjour.

Enfin le boulot me lache un peu et je vais pouvoir vous répondre.

La commande lspci me renvoie:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (rev 01)

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] (Secondary) (rev 01)

02:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

02:04.0 RAID bus controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20378 (FastTrak 378/SATA 378) (rev 02)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

```

Pour fdisk -l:

```
Disque /dev/sda: 320.0 Go, 320072933376 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0006c5ba

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1           15005       15490     3903795   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda2           26066       38725   101691450    5  Extended

/dev/sda3           15491       26065    84943687+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4   *           1       15004   120519598+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5           26066       26069       32098+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6           26070       38725   101659288+  83  Linux

Les entrées de la table de partitions ne sont pas dans l'ordre du disque

Disque /dev/sdb: 163.9 Go, 163928604672 octets

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylindres of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xbf5abf5a

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sdb1   *           1        7649    61440561    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sdb2            7650       16708    72766417+   f  W95 Etendu (LBA)

/dev/sdb5            7650       16708    72766386    7  HPFS/NTFS

```

Cat /etc/fstab :

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda5               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda6               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda1               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro,user  0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Enfin cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)

#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),

#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub

#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num

# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and

# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.

#

# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry

# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.

# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your

# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.

default         0

## timeout sec

# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry

# (normally the first entry defined).

timeout         30

## hiddenmenu

# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)

#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours

#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd

# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing

# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the

# command 'lock'

# e.g. password topsecret

#      password --md5 $1$gLhU0/$aW78kHK1QfV3P2b2znUoe/

# password topsecret

#

# examples

#

# title         Windows 95/98/NT/2000

# root          (hd0,0)

# makeactive

# chainloader   +1

#

# title         Linux

# root          (hd0,1)

# kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro

#

#

# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified

## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##

## default kernel options

## default kernel options for automagic boot options

## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z

## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.

## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro

##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro

# kopt=root=UUID=096b1615-c74e-4053-b295-4177dcabd9bb ro

## Setup crashdump menu entries

## e.g. crashdump=1

# crashdump=0

## default grub root device

## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)

# groot=(hd0,3)

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. alternative=true

##      alternative=false

# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options

## e.g. lockalternative=true

##      lockalternative=false

# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the

## alternatives

## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5

# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options

## e.g. lockold=false

##      lockold=true

# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option

# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option

# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option

## multiple altoptions lines are allowed

## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options

##      altoptions=(recovery) single

# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst

## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the

## alternative kernel options

## e.g. howmany=all

##      howmany=7

# howmany=all

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option

## e.g. memtest86=true

##      memtest86=false

# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system

## can be true or false

# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options

## can be true or false

# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic

root            (hd0,3)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=096b1615-c74e-4053-b295-4177dcabd9bb ro quiet splash

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

quiet

title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)

root            (hd0,3)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=096b1615-c74e-4053-b295-4177dcabd9bb ro single

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

title           Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+

root            (hd0,3)

kernel          /boot/memtest86+.bin

quiet

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

### GENTOO MANUAL KERNEL LIST

# ceci est la configuration de grub pour gentoo, faite a la main

title           Gentoo 2007.0, kernel-2.6.23-r9

root            (hd0,4)

kernel          /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda6

#gentoo recue (RESCUE)

title           Gentoo 2007.0, kernel-2.6.23-r9

root            (hd0,4)

kernel          /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda6 init=/bin/bb

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian

# ones.

title           Other operating systems:

root

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS

# on /dev/sdb1

title           Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel

root            (hd1,0)

savedefault

makeactive

map             (hd0) (hd1)

map             (hd1) (hd0)

chainloader     +1

```

J'ai repris le fichier menu.lst de ma distribution ubuntu (sur /dev/sda4) et j'ai rajouté à la main les lignes nécessaire au démarrage de la Gentoo.

A la question de NEOxAKIRA:

grep SATA /usr/src/linux/.config:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

```

Il me semble évident que je n'ai pas configurer le noyeau correctement.

Merci à tous.

----------

## Bio

Si tu as Ubuntu installée avec un grub déjà présent pas la peine de le reinstaller sur Gentoo...

L'idéal serait de partager ta partition /boot entre gentoo et ubuntu et tu ne maintiens qu'un seul fichier grub.conf ou menu.lst.

Quand à ton problème SATA qu'en est-il de 

```
grep CONFIG_ATA_PIIX /usr/src/linux/.config
```

C'est le driver pour les ICH Intel. Si tu l'actives alors tu peux complétement désactiver le support ATA (un menu plus haut)

----------

## rhodry

Bonjour Bio

ta commande me renvoie:

```
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

```

Je pense que je vais retenter une compile en virant tout ce qui ne concerne pas le support d'ICH5. 

Merci.

----------

## rhodry

Bonjour à tous.

De toute évidence il sagit bien d'une erreur de ma part dans la configuration du noyau.

En désepoir de cause et ne trouvant pas la solution (même en désactivant le support ATA), j'ai compilé mon noyau avec genkernel (juste après un bootstrap que j'ai effectué par consolation en me disant que les performances perdues à cause de genkernel seraient ainsi rattrapées); et hô miracle, ça boote!

Donc c'est sûr, il n'ya pas d'erreur dans fstab, ouf!

J'ai voulu finaliser mon installation et me suis rendu immediatement à la case "Xorg". 

Je précise que je suis totalement newbee sous gentoo donc j'ai effectué mon installation en suivant point par point le manuel officiel.

J'ai une carte ATI radeon 9200 pro (je suis obligé d'utiliser les drivers libres car les drivers propriétaires ATI pour linux ne supportent plus le chip radeon  9250).

J'ai bien évidement tout fait ce que dit le manuel.

J'ai le regret de constater que Xorg ne semble pas plus compréhensif avec moi que Kernel. la configuration automatique de Xorg n'a généré qu'un florilège de messages d'erreur. 

Xorg -configure me tire la langue.

Xorgconfig (la configuration semi-automatique) s'est montrée plus polie et ma posé une série de questions très simples. aucune erreur possible, je sais parfaitement le modèle de mon clavier, de ma souris, de ma carte graphique et de la mémoire quelle contient. 

Pas de serveur X.

Je suis newbee sur gentoo mais pas sous linux. Je pense que cette distribution est géniale en terme d'optimisation, qu'elle mérite d'être connue, sinon reconnue, qu'elle est une expression parfaite de ce que doit être le monde libre (je parle du monde informatique, je fais pas de politique) mais:

VOUS POUVEZ PAS FAIRE PLUS SIMPLE!!!!!

En cht'mi (par ce que la saison du cht'mi en ce moment, vous avez remarquez?) Biloute, tin bazar, j'y comprends rin! (bin oui, chui chetimi et jabite dans le pôl nord)

Désolé, j'abandonne gentoo en attendant, ce qui arrivera sûrement, une installation plus adaptée à l'utilisateur non programeur, ou non ingénieur, enfin.... un type devant son clavier KOI (en chtimi).

Salut ker tous.

----------

## Dieppe

Hum, je me considère pas vraiment comme un utilisateur avancé niveau linux, et même s'il y a eu des problèmes, jamais rien d'insurmontable. Il suffit de savoir lire une doc, faire des recherches sur internet, et le tour est souvent joué. Et en dernier recours, le forum permet souvent de comprendre mieux son problème et de le régler.

Bref, 'faut pas baisser les bras aussi vite que ça.

----------

## Desintegr

 *rhodry wrote:*   

> Je suis newbee sur gentoo mais pas sous linux.

 

Malheureusement, ton message laisserait plutôt le contraire. 

D'après ton grub.conf, tu utilises Ubuntu.

Je dirais simplement que cette distribution est spécifiquement orientée et conçue pour le débutant : configuration automatique du matériel, de Xorg, du système (noyau, grub.conf, fstab, etc.). Bref, tu n'as rien d'autre à faire que d'installer les logiciels puis les utiliser.

C'est conçu pour que les gens qui l'utilisent ne cherchent pas comment ça fonctionne, d'éviter d'utiliser le terminal, etc.

Je pense donc que tu es un simple utilisateur de Linux qui n'a jusque là jamais cherché à comprendre comment ça fonctionne.

C'est peut-être, après tout, un bon point pour la démocratisation de Linux après du grand public.

Gentoo n'est pas orientée ni conçue pour le débutant, tu l'as surement remarqué, et ne vise pas le même (grand) public qu'Ubuntu.

C'est complètement le contraire d'Ubuntu. Tu es obligé de comprendre comment ça fonctionne pour pouvoir configurer le tout correctement.

Et pour comprendre, il faut lire la documentation, lire d'autres documents, chercher des informations sur Google, etc.

La seule conclusion que tu as tiré avec Xorg c'est :

 *rhodry wrote:*   

> Pas de serveur X.

 

Je pense que c'est un peu rapide !

As-tu noté au moins le message d'erreur qu'Xorg a donné ou regardé le log ?

As-tu regardé le fichier xorg.conf pour voir ce qui n'allait pas avec la configuration automatique ?

 *rhodry wrote:*   

> Désolé, j'abandonne gentoo en attendant, ce qui arrivera sûrement, une installation plus adaptée à l'utilisateur non programeur, ou non ingénieur, enfin.... un type devant son clavier KOI (en chtimi).

 

Abandonner en même pas 5 jours, c'est dommage, certainement un grand manque de volonté.

Mais être programmeur ou ingénieur n'est pas vraiment un pré-requis pour installer Gentoo.

La première fois que j'ai installé Gentoo, j'étais un simple lycéen qui n'avait jamais fait de programmation. J'avais seulement quelques connaissances en Linux grâce à mes précédentes expériences (principalement Mandrake, Redhat). Il suffit d'avoir un peu de temps et être motivé.

Et comme on le dit fréquemment : « quand on veut, on peut ».

----------

## polytan

 *rhodry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De toute évidence il sagit bien d'une erreur de ma part dans la configuration du noyau.
> 
> En désepoir de cause et ne trouvant pas la solution (même en désactivant le support ATA), j'ai compilé mon noyau avec genkernel (juste après un bootstrap que j'ai effectué par consolation en me disant que les performances perdues à cause de genkernel seraient ainsi rattrapées); et hô miracle, ça boote!
> ...

 

La solution est toute bête, une simple option à décocher dans le make menuconfig.

De mémoire, tu vas dans file systems => network file system => et tu décoches "NFS root File System"

Cette option est très partique quand tu fais du netboot, mais vu que c'est pas ce que tu fais...

Bonne continuation et vire genkernel, tu n'en as pas besoin...

----------

